# Sonnerie progressive



## intelys (26 Janvier 2016)

Bonjour à tous. 
Je viens de passer d'un iPhone 4 à un 5S et il me semble que la sonnerie des réveils pouvait augmenter progressivement sur mon ancien téléphone. 
Ceci a disparu sur les nouveaux?
Je précise que le telephone est vierge de tout jailbreak 
Merci!


----------

